# Rename the Key Cards?



## mishakim (Sep 13, 2017)

Just got my car yesterday, and I'm not seeing anyway to name the keycards -- it refers to them as "unknown," which would imply that there's something else it could call them (i.e, it's not calling them Card 1 and Card 2 or something), but I don't see any way to give them names. Has anyone else figured this out? I don't see any mention of it in the other posts about them.


----------

